# She's Here!!!



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I thought I would share that God has blessed our family a second time with another beautiful daughter. Korynne Annalise joined us this last Monday at 8:42am weighing 6lbs 12oz (she is little bitty!) and measuring 18". I am already looking forward to camping trips in the Outback with her.

DD#2 at 1 day old.









DD#2 and a weary Dad.









DD#1 and her baby sister!









The whole crew of Collinsfam_tx. One of our Maine *****, Doc, is keeping a close watch on us. Oddly enough, he is sort of protective of Korynne and was that way with DD#1 when she was an infant.









We are looking forward to seeing those of you who will be at the Factory Rally this year!

-CC


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!

That is GREAT news!! Glad to hear Mom and Korynne are doing well.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

CONGRATS! What a blessing


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations Collinsfam! 

What a beautiful baby girl! 
You must be very proud


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats









What a beautiful girl.

Thor


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Congratulations! 
What a beautiful baby girl!
Big sis looks very proud!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations! What a cutie.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's awesome!! congratulations and blessings.

Mike


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations to Mom, Dad, and DD # 1







. Welcome to the Outbacker Family DD # 2









BTW, I noticed that the collinsfam_tx signature could use an update









Ed


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations! I see you have a house full of girls too!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Congratulations to you and your wife! Your beautiful family is now blessed again!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on the addition to your family!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations to all of you.

You are sure going to have your hands full a number of years from now with two beautiful daughters.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS !!!! *


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!









From a father of three girls, they sure are a blessing! I echo what another poster said though... You're going to have your hands full a few short years from now!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Congratulations on your New Little Angel! 
You have a beautiful Family, God Bless Them!

*Tami


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congratulations, she is beautiful!!!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!
Beautiful addition to your family!

--Greg


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats! She's beautiful! We just added our second (a boy) in October. Now we have one of each, and that's it! Enjoy it. I'm always amazed at how quickly they grow!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Congratulations- a true blessing.

Brian


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations* on your new arrival and future camper!

BTW - I see a lot of comments about a "cutie" and "Beautiful daughter," etc. - and your post has lines that look like they are captions to photos - but I cannot see any photos.

Is it just me or my computer? I see photos in other posts. Just wondering if something happened to the links?

Mike


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats to your family!! 
I will tell you what I tell all new parents, "enjoy even the poop







and the puke,







because today is all we have, and before you know it they are grown and gone!!"
Dh and I are constantly amazed that we are "empty nesters ALREADY" and actually have been for several years (which is not a bad thing







either)
Ember


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Both girls are beautiful. Congrats!!! Enjoy them both for the time flies by fast. May you all gave a great camping year and enjoy.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Curtis,

That's great! Congratulations!

Give our best to Micah and Mary Alyce, too!

Mark & Tish


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations, she s beautiful









You re going to the factory rally, great, I get first dibs on holding her.









John


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Congradulations!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations Collins Clan!*








What a beautiful little girl you have there. Well two, actually!

What's that she's trying to say?.... "Dada... me wanna go Outbacking!"
No?

Hmm... Maybe it was just gas?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations on your newest family member!! You seem to be the proud parents of not one, but TWO lovely ladies, there!! Hope mom, baby and everyone are doing well and getting some much-needed rest!!
Darlene


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats to you AND the family! Remember it takes a village and we have one here!


----------

